# Does the 1.8 have hydraulic valve adjusters?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My new LS has a slight tapping sound at 5,000 miles. It seems to be coming from the top of the motor, like possibly a valve. I looked in the owner's manual and don't see any requirement for a valve adjustment anytime in the life of the vehicle, which makes me think hydraulic valve lash adjusters. But most modern small motors have solid "lifters". 

So does anybody know what's in the 1.8? Hydraulic or solid? And if they're solid, what's the procedure for adjusting them?


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

The "ticking" your hearing could also be the injectors. Idk what kind of duty cycle they run but that could be the cause of the noise


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's what the *GM Powertrain* website states for the 1.8L (LUW) engine:

"Valve lifters: Direct acting tappet with hydraulic lash adjuster"


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for both responses.


----------

